# Hocking river



## Slucas (Jun 17, 2013)

Went to the river Sunday with a buddy and fished for 4 hrs so. We caught 6 small mouth with the biggest being 17.5 in. Water was a little stained but good. Caught 2 on flicker shad and other 4 on roadrunner jig with a grub. Good day.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Slucas said:


> Went to the river Sunday with a buddy and fished for 4 hrs so. We caught 6 small mouth with the biggest being 17.5 in. Water was a little stained but good. Caught 2 on flicker shad and other 4 on roadrunner jig with a grub. Good day.


Good deal man. Them river smallies fight hard and never give up. I'm glad you got in to some of 'em.


----------



## Perca (Sep 15, 2013)

Hit the Hocking for a couple hours this morning. Caught 3 small smallies all about this size.


----------



## Perca (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Slucas (Jun 17, 2013)

Here are 2 of the ones we caught.


----------



## Slucas (Jun 17, 2013)

What lure do u guys have the most luck with. Last Sunday it was strike king bitsy bug with small crawl trailer. Goin to try next Sunday from logan to haydenville.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Slucas said:


> What lure do u guys have the most luck with. Last Sunday it was strike king bitsy bug with small crawl trailer. Goin to try next Sunday from logan to haydenville.



That's the only lure I use for Smallies above the Mill works like a charm.


----------



## Perca (Sep 15, 2013)

I was using a pumpkin tube rigged weedless.


----------



## Slucas (Jun 17, 2013)

Anyone been on the river lately? Was goin to try and float this weekend.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Have not been out but the River was looking good for a wade trip


----------



## Slucas (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm sure. Goin to try in a canoe.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I've never tried from any kind of boat/ canoe, I've always just waded it


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Perca said:


> I was using a pumpkin tube rigged weedless.


Is that rigged up on a shaky head?


----------



## Perca (Sep 15, 2013)

No, internal tube weight 1/8oz. Z type fluke hook 1/0.


----------

